# What The Most Memorable Sexual Experience You Have Ever Had?



## Lacy (May 1, 2008)

_I'm gonna let someone else start this thread off. _
_Don't be shy. _
_Gotta watch survivor. _


----------



## 40acres (May 1, 2008)

I think every sexual experience i have ever had has been memorable






For them.


----------



## soulflyx2k (May 2, 2008)

when I learned that I can orgasm and not ejaculate =D


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*interesting*

*I started this thread because I was more interested in the difference in how woman feel are their most memorable experiences and how they differ from mens. *


----------



## 40acres (May 2, 2008)

Every moment I have is memorable, really. I feel each one girl was a conquest in and of itself. I feel all the women that have loved me were sweet cherries, and I sampled them. Love is but a dunghill, lacy, and I am simply the cock that crawls upon it to crow.


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

40acres said:


> Every moment I have is memorable, really. I feel each one girl was a conquest in and of itself. I feel all the women that have loved me were sweet cherries, and I sampled them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I gets I asked for this one. _

_Ok I wish I could say the same thing but I can't. _
_But I am so not going there.twisted:_

_My most memorable experience was with my ex. He borrowed a cottage up north and we went up for a logn weekend. We went on jet skis and went sailing and swimming. Well I just LOVE the water so that in itself was a real treat. Then afterwards we built a fire and made love all night long. It was a VERY romantic weekend. _

_I think for the most part woman have romantic attachments to their favourite memories but I may be wrong._
_I figured for men it would probably be all about the sex only but I could be wrong about that also. _


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

well to top u all my most memorable was shagging with an older chick(13yr older aprox) a month ago or so,i was drunk so that tells u something,she was hot as hell,and the kicker im 18

this is all 100% true no lie. im just a playa that learned from a playa(my dad and,austin powers)


----------



## 40acres (May 2, 2008)

I had a homeboys mother watch me do a girl when i was younger.


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> well to top u all my most memorable was shagging with an older chick(13yr older aprox) a month ago or so,i was drunk so that tells u something,she was hot as hell,and the kicker im 18_I heard that it is a fantasy for men to have their way with an older woman._
> 
> this is all 100% true no lie. im just a playa that learned from a playa(my dad and,austin powers)





40acres said:


> I had a homeboys mother watch me do a girl when i was younger.


_Ok. Well thats certainly different. _


----------



## 40acres (May 2, 2008)

I kinda liked it?


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_Well DOH _
_I figured that much _
_ haha_


40acres said:


> I kinda liked it?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 2, 2008)

My moment was with a older chick aswell, 7 years older to be exact. This was my first reall sexually exploring gf, who showed me how to do IT, orgasm that is. I remember one time, exploring with my tender tonge, finding that certain spot, could tell by the convulsions then just atacked the shit out of it, she was just going crazy, convulsing and shit, i almost blew one with out even going the next step, its comes to mind every now and again..


----------



## 40acres (May 2, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> My moment was with a older chick aswell, 7 years older to be exact. This was my first reall sexually exploring gf, who showed me how to do IT, orgasm that is. I remember one time, exploring with my tender tonge, finding that certain spot, could tell by the convulsions then just atacked the shit out of it, she was just going crazy, convulsing and shit, i almost blew one with out even going the next step, its comes to mind every now and again..


are you a chick?


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 2, 2008)

LOL. Wft?!??


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 2, 2008)

no, how about you?


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*another older woman thing. They are more experienced. I guess that is it *


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 2, 2008)

40acres said:


> are you a chick?


OHHH! Lol no not me orgasm making SOMEONE orgasm hahaha lmao


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *another older woman thing. They are more experienced. I guess that is it *


Hell yeah, experience is goood


----------



## LemonHerb (May 2, 2008)

The first time I ever got high was the first time my girl got high, that was a very intense sexual experience. Very out of bodyish, so it was very memorable but very hard to describe. Also, I got a blow job once after hitting salvia and that was really strange, like.. well.. I can't really compare it to anything because the only part of me I was still aware of was my penis, which felt harder then a diamond in an ice storm.. I could probably try to explain it more but it's just too much thought to put into something while at work.


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

older chicks are just better,they know whats up and down and how to move it all around.plus gettin wit a older chick is way harder and when it pays off its just a complete self indulgence that pays off.it also boost ones self esteem


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*Ok well that was really descriptive. *
*We need some womans views on this . *


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok well that was really descriptive. *
> *We need some womans views on this . *


thats funny,i too wonder what some views the girls got


----------



## Zekedogg (May 2, 2008)

I like women that fart during sex


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_That cause you're a Tard Boy _


Zekedogg said:


> I like women that fart during sex


----------



## Zekedogg (May 2, 2008)

What Lacy, you don't like to let one loose at times?


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

that shit is nasty all around a women should not reveil there flatulance at any given time just like some rude guys


----------



## Zekedogg (May 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> that shit is nasty all around a women should not reveil there flatulance at any given time just like some rude guys



Damn dude, Im sorry you feel that way....lmao


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

just think of it as i do...if u dont want a girl to do it in front of u then dont do it in front of them,women can be spiteful and do it just cus u did it and it made them mad, some are just rude all around.no offense to the XXchromosome


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 2, 2008)

OP > In a Graveyard, on halloween, and under a full moon.

RE>



wackymack said:


> that shit is nasty all around a women should not reveil there flatulance at any given time just like some rude guys


In some eastern cultures flatulence is considered flirtation. As is a strong belch at the end of a good meal.


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

thats something my uncle would say,hes a redneck literally


----------



## Celestial (May 2, 2008)

My most memorable experience has been understanding how fantastic sex can improve a relationship out of bed as well as in it. There are times when I fight with my boyfriend but as it comes close to night time I always feel especially motivated to make peace because more than wanting to stay stubborn I want to enjoy myself with him in bed.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> What Lacy, you don't like to let one loose at times?


_Umm. no Zeke DAWGGGGG. I don't really find that turns me on. _



wackymack said:


> that shit is nasty all around a women should not reveil there flatulance at any given time just like some rude guys





wackymack said:


> just think of it as i do...if u dont want a girl to do it in front of u then dont do it in front of them,women can be spiteful and do it just cus u did it and it made them mad, some are just rude all around.no offense to the XXchromosome


_I don't know why my guy seems to be proud of them.  He says all guys are like that. _



euthanatos93420 said:


> OP > In a Graveyard, on halloween, and under a full moon.
> _Now that actually sounds very romantic._
> RE>
> 
> ...


_Yes there certainly are some strange customs in some cultures thats for sure. What about that indian tribe who think it is sexy to stretch their lips out as far as possible.  Too each their own I guess. _



wackymack said:


> thats something my uncle would say,hes a redneck literally


_Well I would have to totally agree with your uncle. There are slip ups and then there is just plain rude. Thats just plain rude if you ask me. _


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Well it certainly can be a HUGE motivator. Especially if you BOTH want it. _

_If the other person doesn't care one way or another then this scenerio kind of sucks.  Sometimes after a fight the sex can be better than ever. I love that mad passionate type of stuff.  You know....up against the wall and on the kitchen table _


Celestial said:


> My most memorable experience has been understanding how fantastic sex can improve a relationship out of bed as well as in it. There are times when I fight with my boyfriend but as it comes close to night time I always feel especially motivated to make peace because more than wanting to stay stubborn I want to enjoy myself with him in bed.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 3, 2008)

My most memorable was my first and only lesbian encounter.I was drinking and tokeing with a very good friend of mine known her for years! Then out of the blue she says "you like girls?" Im naive so I say "yeah last time I checked they were all right."With that she unleashed a Cheshire cat grin knocked me down and took it.I wasn't mad,way too stoned to be mad but I do know that now my friend can take it prison style any time she wants now.It's an inside joke here now Hubs asks if I need extra packs of ciggs to buy my butt back every time I go out with her.


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Haha thas funny. _
_I remember once having a very good friend up to visit hubby and I a few years back. She always had a thing for me but she had a steady gurl she was living with at the time. When my friend and I went on the back deck to toke up when we returned looked truly could kill. Her gf was livid. Neither her nor my hubby tokes so I guess she felt left out or extremely jealous because they haven't come up to visit since. _

_Your story reminds me of this because hubby always makes fun of me whenever her name comes up_


Pookiedough said:


> My most memorable was my first and only lesbian encounter.I was drinking and tokeing with a very good friend of mine known her for years! Then out of the blue she says "you like girls?" Im naive so I say "yeah last time I checked they were all right."With that she unleashed a Cheshire cat grin knocked me down and took it.I wasn't mad,way too stoned to be mad but I do know that now my friend can take it prison style any time she wants now.It's an inside joke here now Hubs asks if I need extra packs of ciggs to buy my butt back every time I go out with her.


----------



## good2bkind (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I think for the most part woman have romantic attachments to their favourite memories but I may be wrong._
> _I figured for men it would probably be all about the sex only but I could be wrong about that also. _


It's so weird. Sex was always this romantic, beautiful thing to me.

But then I got on the internet and saw that some people use sex in a very strange way. Not romantic at all. More like dominance.

Sometimes when you're relating to a person physically, you're two people who need to express themselves, and you're talking-- talking sexually, talking with your bodies.

At the time, the two of you needed that conversation-- as you learned things about each other, and you learned things about yourself.

I think that is healthy, as we discover and explore.

But these are people we might not want to be with for a long term... we were intimate, and we shared ourselves with each other, but it was because we were discovering something about another person, and something about ourselves.

You give in to the moment, you experience and enjoy it to the degree that you can, with that partner, in that relationship.

For instance, sometimes I would meet a woman and we both needed physical intimacy, and we achieved that, and we shared things about ourselves.

But we did not have enough in common to be friends over a long term... what we had in common was, our bodies liked coming together, our bodies needed to come together, we were in sex school, we were learning. About ourselves, and about others.

We were exploring a way to relate to another person in a different way than we might do at our job, or a picnic, or a gathering.

We were intimate.

And yet, I have had the experience of being in love with someone, and we never had sex.

I wanted to have sex, but she didn't.

It turns out, I can still be in love with her, I can still love her.

I had this experience, over a period of years, where I was in love with this dame, and I left my girlfriend for her, because I didn't want to cheat.

But me and the new girl never had sex.

We talked a lot, worked on art projects together, told each other we loved each other.

But we never had sex. I always wanted to, and told her a couple times but she wouldn't.

Still, when I look back on that, it was a beautiful affair.

Basically, even though we didn't have sex, we were making love to each other, every time we got together.

I told her this recently (she's married now, with a kid), that I look back on that time as one of the most beautiful experiences of my life-- a wonderful love affair-- it turns out we didn't have to have sex to be in love.

She responded ecstatically... we both knew and know that we won't and wouldn't have been lovers...

Yet we got to be in love.

That's one of my favorites.


----------



## good2bkind (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *another older woman thing. They are more experienced. I guess that is it *



Older women are more sensual. They know their bodies better, they've been through some things, they project a different aura than younger women.

I'm their age now.

But when I was in my late teens and 20's, I would always flirt with, and be attracted to, older women, because of the sensuality they exuberated.

I don't think that's a word.

Anyways, I had so many wonderful eye conversations with these women and of course I would always go home and fantasize about them.

The thing about them was, you COULD have these eye conversations.

Younger women talk with their bodies, but not very often with their eyes.

The older women talk with their eyes and you have this amazing dialogue.


----------



## good2bkind (May 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> that shit is nasty all around a women should not reveil there flatulance at any given time just like some rude guys


People fart. We're biological organisms and the stuff inside us makes gas, and it has to be released at some point.

If I'm with a girl who has to fart, and she does, I feel more comfortable, because it's like an acknowledgement: okay, we're both humans, and humans fart.

My recent girlfriend, she would say, it cracks me up, how honest she is, "I have really bad gas" and she had this way of quietly farting while keeping the covers over her lower section.

So we just played with her tits.

Sometimes people have to fart.

But it impressed me that she was so honest. She told me, "Whenever I eat red meat, which is not often, it gives me flatulence, sorry."

It gave me comfort, because sometimes I have to fart, so I felt comfortable with her, like she understood our biological organisms.

Sometimes we're squeeky clean and we don't let out this noxious gas and other times we're like a chemical playskool or something.

It comes and goes, and we all have it.

But if you feel like you're farting a lot, you should look at your diet.

Farting is basically all these gases occuring, and if it's happening more than seems likely, you may be eating the wrong stuff (fast food, things you're allergic to, not enough vegetables, etc).


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

good2bkind said:


> It's so weird. Sex was always this romantic, beautiful thing to me.
> 
> But then I got on the internet and saw that some people use sex in a very strange way. Not romantic at all. More like dominance
> 
> ...


_Wow ! That is very tender indeed. And written from a man.  Thats so nice. I can relate to that. _



good2bkind said:


> Older women are more sensual. They know their bodies better, they've been through some things, they project a different aura than younger women._I couldn't agree with you more.  Older woman aren't waiting for their partner to please them. They already know how to please themselves. _
> 
> I'm their age now.
> 
> ...


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

had another one last night


----------



## joemomma (May 3, 2008)

I think the most memorable sexual experience for me would be the one that almost happened but didn't.... Smokin hot twins! It would have been awesome!

As maxwell smart would say... "Missed it by that much!"


----------



## GiggleGirl (May 3, 2008)

Lost my virginity after a wonderful fun day together, a great romatic dinner and a sensual hottub. I totally had it planned, but he was fairly shocked. Still like that one, glad I could control the situation better than most of my friends' first experiences.

That one is followed closely by our next yeartogether which involved many risky semi public sexual excounters. Glad I had a chance to get it out of my system while I was still young enough not to mind if some random stranger caught a glimpse of me naked. lol. 

GG


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

........................................


GiggleGirl said:


> Lost my virginity after a wonderful fun day together, a great romatic dinner and a sensual hottub. I totally had it planned, but he was fairly shocked. Still like that one, glad I could control the situation better than most of my friends' first experiences._Wow. That is different for the woman to take charge in a 1st encounter. Props for you girl. _
> 
> That one is followed closely by our next yeartogether which involved many risky semi public sexual excounters. Glad I had a chance to get it out of my system while I was still young enough not to mind if some random stranger caught a glimpse of me naked. lol. _Yeah unknown spectators can be a real turn on for sure.  Better that they don't know you than they do. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (May 3, 2008)

One time I made love hanging upside down from a chandolier


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> One time I made love hanging upside down from a chandolier


was it hard to get the lightbulb out of your ass?


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

The most memorable moment I've ever had is when I realized that being with a man did absolutely NOTHING for me, sexually. It had nothing to do with the skill of the guy I was with; he was doing a fine job but it was a superficial thing. I came out of the experience feeling a bit ashamed of myself, I was kinda hoping that I could "chase away my gay" ... but I also felt a bit better. Even though it took me a long time to accept and embrace my homosexuality, I knew, for sure, who I was. I wasn't confused anymore, nor afraid.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_Oh wow coyote. Thanks so very much for sharing. I am so glad that all you woman are posting in here. When I first decided to add this thread I was really really nervous. After I started it I thought 'I must be friggin' crazy adding a post like this ' but now that I have seen all the woman post here it feels so much._

_I've always wondered what it would be like to be completely homosexual. I'm bi-sexual and it took me a while to figure that one out also. I can remember being younger and having woman come on to me and it used to piss me off. Now I just love it. _
_Plus the great thing about being bi is that if you have an attraction to a female then hubby is not as threathened and finds it more entertaining than anything. _

_Its strange for me because I find the female body a lot more attractive than the male physique . Plus to be intimate with a woman is SOOO much different than being with a man. They understand the sensitivity part. There seems to be more room for tenderness. Of course it all depends of the people. i know there are some really butch women and some real tweebie guys out there. _

_Props to all of you that live your lives against the grain. I'm not sure how I would fair in that department. _


CanadianCoyote said:


> The most memorable moment I've ever had is when I realized that being with a man did absolutely NOTHING for me, sexually. It had nothing to do with the skill of the guy I was with; he was doing a fine job but it was a superficial thing. I came out of the experience feeling a bit ashamed of myself, I was kinda hoping that I could "chase away my gay" ... but I also felt a bit better. Even though it took me a long time to accept and embrace my homosexuality, I knew, for sure, who I was. I wasn't confused anymore, nor afraid.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_Does it ever happen that you have something intelligent to say Zeke DAWGGGGGGGGGGGG?_


Zekedogg said:


> One time I made love hanging upside down from a chandolier


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Lacy. ^^ 

It seems absurd, but I struggled with my sexuality since I was 6 or 7 years old. That's when I first noticed that girls (and women in particular) were very, very pretty and that I got a fluttery feeling whenever I was near them.

Once I hit puberty it nearly drove me nuts. I'd wake up every day wishing I didn't feel the way I did. I never had a problem with homosexuals, but for some reason the thought of actually being one was terrifying.

I'm just not attracted to men. I can appreciate a beautiful man, yes, but I'm not drawn to them. It has nothing to do with fear or disgust of the male figure, but everything to do with how I'm wired. 

I got into a bit of a debate with a friend of mine the other day, he works with a lesbian and she'd told him that she'd never been with a man because she didn't like dick. "How would you know you don't like dick if you never fucked a guy!?" he asked me, and my reply was "I could ask you the same question."

He's not too bright, that one... but I love him anyway.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_Hahaha coyote. Its so funny how guys just love the idea of thinking they can turn a gay woman straight. Like there is gonna be some technique out there that only 'they' know that is gonna be the magic solution. They nenver consider that perhaps the woman might be totally ok with it but I think it hurts their ego. _

_I definitely find woman more attractive than men both physically and intellually. I really need mental stimulation as well as physical so intelligence is definitely attractive to me. For the most part, for me to have any type of physical attraction to a man there has to be an emotional one first. I know that sounds totally messed up and I don't understand why but it is just the way I am wired up also._

_Speaking of wired up. I think I am wired up all backwards or something. I have some strange fetishes_


_Haha. Just thinking about it...I feel messed up._

_Thats so funny that you mention about buddy asking.....what a perfect response. _


CanadianCoyote said:


> Thanks Lacy. ^^
> 
> It seems absurd, but I struggled with my sexuality since I was 6 or 7 years old. That's when I first noticed that girls (and women in particular) were very, very pretty and that I got a fluttery feeling whenever I was near them.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hahaha coyote. Its so funny how guys just love the idea of thinking they can turn a gay woman straight. Like there is gonna be some technique out there that only 'they' know that is gonna be the magic solution. They nenver consider that perhaps the woman might be totally ok with it but I think it hurts their ego. _
> 
> ((Yeah, for the most part they seem to feel like it's a woman's ignorance but in reality it's ignorance on their part.))
> 
> ...


Like I said, I love the guy but he's painfully stupid sometimes. His heart is in the right place, though. I'm trying to educate him, maybe that way he'll get a girlfriend. (He's still trying to fuck me though ... bless him.)


----------



## 40acres (May 4, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Like I said, I love the guy but he's painfully stupid sometimes. His heart is in the right place, though. I'm trying to educate him, maybe that way he'll get a girlfriend. (He's still trying to fuck me though ... bless him.)


IF you never ask, you will never get.I ask the most outrageous things to see what people will do to please me. I had a girl call me ridiculous at least three times last night.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*Haha coyote chick. I have to admit gurl...I love your attitude.*

*I think it is more wishful thinking. It has been my experience that half of the fun for men is in the hunt. I also think it distroys their ego thinking that some macho dude like themselves can change your mind. It is like asking a guy why they don't like men.*

*Yes I agree there has to be an emtional bond. I think it is most people fantasy to have mad passionate sex with a stranger so they don't have to worry about anything or feel ashamed when seeing them again BUT it hasn't been anything I have ever done. *

*Yes I suppose we do all have our own fettishes. LMAO!!!*
*Its good to know I am human*

*I have to tell you tho coyote gurl. I love your policy of ask honest questions...give honest answers. I think communication is ESSENTIAL to having a good sexual experience. I mean come one........if you can't even talk about it...how are you going to perform???*

*I like keeping communication open*


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Like I said, I love the guy but he's painfully stupid sometimes. His heart is in the right place, though. I'm trying to educate him, maybe that way he'll get a girlfriend. (He's still trying to fuck me though ... bless him.)


_hehee ...he'll probably keep trying to fuck you too_



40acres said:


> IF you never ask, you will never get.I ask the most outrageous things to see what people will do to please me. I had a girl call me ridiculous at least three times last night.


_yeah. I used to be that way to. My hubby just doesn't listen now _

_grrr._


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

Im telling all your husbands


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_oh and you think after 18 years my hubby doesn't know_

_wrong again zeke DAWGGGGGGGGGGG!!!_

_You're not the brightest crayon in the box are you. _
_heehee j/k zeke _


Zekedogg said:


> Im telling all your husbands


----------



## smartbadguy (May 4, 2008)

i remenber the 1st time i had sex when im high. it SUCKED but back in those day i was a light weigth maybe i can do it now


----------



## smartbadguy (May 4, 2008)

^^ i fall to sleep


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_you fall to sleep?_
_Well aren't you fun? _


smartbadguy said:


> ^^ i fall to sleep


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> IF you never ask, you will never get.I ask the most outrageous things to see what people will do to please me. I had a girl call me ridiculous at least three times last night.


True enough! But you'd figure after more than two years of being shot down he'd get the message. He works too hard to please other people though ... it's gotten him into trouble many, many times.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

smartbadguy said:


> ^^ i fall to sleep


Heh. Depends on the weed for me. Sometimes I get *really* riled up when I smoke, like an animal even ... and other times I just don't have the motivation. High sex is funner than drunk sex, though.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Haha coyote chick. I have to admit gurl...I love your attitude.*
> 
> (^_^)
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised what a rarity that is these days....


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_Ewww. I don't drink at all and even when I did not a lot. I don't like drunk sex at all. I think people who are drunk let their inhibitions go BUT it is under the influence so it just isn't the same. I mean I like taking advantage and all but not if they are drunk _
_It doesn't seem fair and to be quite honest is a turn off for me. _
_Now being high on the other hand....oh yeahhhhhhhhh _


CanadianCoyote said:


> Heh. Depends on the weed for me. Sometimes I get *really* riled up when I smoke, like an animal even ... and other times I just don't have the motivation. High sex is funner than drunk sex, though.


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*OMG coyote. It has only recently been brought to my attention that I am a man hater. I hadn't ever thought of myself in that sense before but in some ways I am I suppose. I'm not afraid of their equipment and as a matter of fact I am mesmerized by them and find them most facinating. My only problem is the personality attached to them.  What really scares me is their size and their power and at the same time it kind of turns me on. THAT part I totally don't get because I have been gang raped so you would think that in itself would have killed it but its not so. More info than you needed but. *

*Yes some people are repressed and I was one of them until a while ago. Hahaha. *
*and thats just not healthy at all. Seriously. *
*Some one here just made a thread complaining about all the sex talk on here lately.*

*Hey at least its not people fighting. I don't see anyone getting all bent outta shape because some others are just having some fun.*

*I mean come on people. We are supposed to be adults here and its a WEED forum.Besides which; I see all kinds of topcis that are not weed related....like nascar and pets and life styles etc*

*Communication does seen like a rarity these days. So true. Well its certainly nice to chat with another female grower and from Canada even. now how cool is that??? *


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ap-OO0xqTe4:hump:


----------



## Zekedogg (May 4, 2008)

whaatch out boy she'll chew you up................woahhh ohhhhh here she comes, shes a maneater


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *OMG coyote. It has only recently been brought to my attention that I am a man hater. I hadn't ever thought of myself in that sense before but in some ways I am I suppose. I'm not afraid of their equipment and as a matter of fact I am mesmerized by them and find them most facinating. My only problem is the personality attached to them.  What really scares me is their size and their power and at the same time it kind of turns me on. THAT part I totally don't get because I have been gang raped so you would think that in itself would have killed it but its not so. More info than you needed but. *
> 
> ((SHIT. You're not so much a man-hater but a suspicious-of-man-types. Just the thought of rape pisses me off.... really, really bad. Someone very close to me was raped and I've vowed to cause serious harm to the motherfucker that did it. For months after she was raped, I had very violent dreams about curb-stomping the motherfucker, breaking his neck, strangling him then reviving him and then strangling him all over again. I'm not a violent person, and those dreams scared me, but when you hurt someone I love-- watch out.))
> 
> ...


I miss Canada so damn much that it hurts. I wanna be back in The Motherland by the time I'm 30, even if it's only across the river from Detroit in the city of Windsor. People here really resent Canada, they say there is too much government involvement and restriction of freedom and the inability to express yourself. That's news to me, I never felt repressed by a government entity until I moved to the states. This is the land of the free -- for those who can afford it. The rest of the dregs can fight amongst themselves and struggle to survive.


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*Hey coyote chick. How do you copy your threads like that? I can't seen to do it gurl.*
*Anyway yes I was repeatedly gang raped and it was a very horrific ordeal. I've spent 6 years of my life all cooped up in my house terrified to even go outside until the last couple of years. This year is getting a LOT better for me as I am actually getting back some self confidence since that was non existent.*

*I went through all the scenerios of what I would like to do to these Mofu but I'm so past that now. Holding in the anger wasn't doing me any good. *
*That was a very difficult process to go through. To forgive these bastards and myself for what happened and let it go. Not that I will ever let it go because most days it comes back to haunt me but recently there have been some days when i don't even think about it and thats amazing in itself because for years that is all I could ever think about.*

*Up unitl recently I used to have nightmares all the time and a few weeks ago i actually had a sweet tender dream. I can't even remember the last time I had a tender dream before that. So yes it is a HUGE issue still for me. *


*Oh gurl I so have to agree with you about the topic of sex and how we are so conditioned about the very topic itself. The media adds sex to just about every commercial ; its everywhere but yet if the subject is brought up openly and honestly we are considered the pervs. And what really pisses me off is when guys bring up the subject its just men will be men but when women bring up the subject...they are just considered sluts. wtf? *

*The funny thing is lately I have been joking and talking about sex a lot here lately and it is doing me a lot of good. Its like a release or an outlet to me. If I can't laugh and joke about the subject then I just torment myself with these painful rape memories. I happen to prefer the joking around. Some people here do get all bend out of shape but i think it has more to do with their issues than anything.*

*The states don't like US. haha. thats news to me. We are probably one of the worlds most loved countries. Whenever you travel and say you are from canada.....people instantly LOVE you. They do not feel the same way about amercians. Not that I care one way or another but I think amercians are the most despised people in the world. *

*Its all kinda silly really. *


----------



## 40acres (May 5, 2008)

hey lacy


Sorry bad things happened to you.




Wish it was something better I had for you


----------



## Pookiedough (May 5, 2008)

Lacy thank you for this thread,between you and Coyote im starting to feel completely normal! Both of you are just ringing bells all over the place,really thanks.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 5, 2008)

Ringing bells!? In a good way, I hope. ^^ Seriously, it's taken me a long time to get where I am now, and a huuuge part of it is going to be discussed in a thread I'm putting together in a minute. I don't feel worried about being ostrascised for what I'm gonna talk about.



Pookiedough said:


> Lacy thank you for this thread,between you and Coyote im starting to feel completely normal! Both of you are just ringing bells all over the place,really thanks.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hey coyote chick. How do you copy your threads like that? I can't seen to do it gurl.*
> 
> ((Hit the "quote" button and type in between the quoted text in your reply. I add the "(())" to make my text easier to distinguish from the original post. It's easier to do it this way, and I can address each thing said without forgetting anything. ^^))
> 
> ...


And a waste of time. (-_-)


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

40acres said:


> hey lacy
> 
> 
> Sorry bad things happened to you.
> ...


_just saying that is helpful. Thank you. _



Pookiedough said:


> Lacy thank you for this thread,between you and Coyote im starting to feel completely normal! Both of you are just ringing bells all over the place,really thanks.


_Thats great. I was VERY reluctant to start a thread like this but I do have issues especially since the gang rape and chatting and joking aboout an otherwise terrifying topic is extremely healing for me. I have feel abnormal most of my life and it is good to talk to others who have felt similar regardless of why. It is very comforting to know. _



CanadianCoyote said:


> Ringing bells!? In a good way, I hope. ^^ Seriously, it's taken me a long time to get where I am now, and a huuuge part of it is going to be discussed in a thread I'm putting together in a minute. I don't feel worried about being ostrascised for what I'm gonna talk about.


_well thats good. Just don't let any of the mods_
_(no names mentioned )shame you into silence either. _


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2008)

Most of them hilariously disappointing. I remember when I was with my older daughter's father...he was my first and his idea of foreplay was to warn you before he pounced. As we were laying in bed after yet another dry f*ck session, I told him, "Baby...when we have sex, I never get to cum." And ever so sweetly, he patted my shoulder and said, "I know." Then he rolled over and went to sleep.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Most of them hilariously disappointing. I remember when I was with my older daughter's father...he was my first and his idea of foreplay was to warn you before he pounced. As we were laying in bed after yet another dry f*ck session, I told him, "Baby...when we have sex, I never get to cum." And ever so sweetly, he patted my shoulder and said, "I know." Then he rolled over and went to sleep.



LMAO classic


----------



## Lacy (May 6, 2008)

_LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG sorry but yeah some dudes are just clueless. _

_I don';t even know what to say but I am laughing so hard. _
_Sorry for you but I think we have all had one of those ._

_Oh fabio NOT!_


Stoney McFried said:


> Most of them hilariously disappointing. I remember when I was with my older daughter's father...he was my first and his idea of foreplay was to warn you before he pounced. As we were laying in bed after yet another dry f*ck session, I told him, "Baby...when we have sex, I never get to cum." And ever so sweetly, he patted my shoulder and said, "I know." Then he rolled over and went to sleep.


----------



## Lacy (May 6, 2008)

_no kidding. What with you dudes anyway???????_


Zekedogg said:


> LMAO classic


----------



## Lacy (May 6, 2008)

*I can't copy your post coyote but I feel very similar to where you are right now in that I am finding myself finally. I was never a super confident person but now I am ok with myself. Now I figure that I try my best and if anyone doesn't like me then that is their loss. *
*Yes I am very loved thnak you coyote. I have loving family and friends in my life and I am in a good place right now. *

*Yes and there is a double standard for sure. Men do not understand or acknowlege what it is like to be female in a male dominated world. They just take it for granted I suppose because that is all they know. We are conditioned from an early age. Its sad but a fact of life. *

*And yes Canadians are probably the most loved or one of the most loved people in the world cause CANADA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*You're a very cool chick coyote. Its a pleasure meeting you.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG sorry but yeah some dudes are just clueless. _
> 
> _I don';t even know what to say but I am laughing so hard. _
> _Sorry for you but I think we have all had one of those ._
> ...


 Yes, unfortunately I've had several. My sexual misadventures are a constant source of amusement for my family and friends. I thought about writing a sexual autobiography to sum it all up. The title is Sasquatches, Sheep Fuckers, and Underdeveloped Penises of the World.


----------



## Zekedogg (May 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, unfortunately I've had several. My sexual misadventures are a constant source of amusement for my family and friends. I thought about writing a sexual autobiography to sum it all up. The title is Sasquatches, Sheep Fuckers, and Underdeveloped Penises of the World.



So did you have a hairy mofo, one thet liked fucking sheep or animal and another that had a malfunction with his pecker....Damn Id make a killing off of that autobiography


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> So did you have a hairy mofo, one thet liked fucking sheep or animal and another that had a malfunction with his pecker....Damn Id make a killing off of that autobiography


 Well if you really must know...I had a drunken sexual encounter with a guy I had worked with a few months...My brother's best friend inquired as to what his name was as he was driving down the road...when my brother told him, he placed his head in his hands and nearly went off the road. Screaming, my brother grabbed the wheel and said..."WHAT! WHAT DID I SAY!?" His friend mumbled..."We caught that guy fucking a sheep in high school. SO later that evening, my brother strools in with a grin like a cheshire cat....he proceeds to tell me the story...and then he asks..." SO>>>>did he make you wear a wool sweater?" Alos the sasquatch was nearly seven foot tall and looked like he had Chewbacca glued to his ass...when he farted it was like a party favor....ANd there were gentlemen whose penises, if dipped in ink, would have made fine tattoo needles.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2008)

40acres said:


> was it hard to get the lightbulb out of your ass?


to friggin funny


----------



## RandomJesus (May 6, 2008)

I was 17 and a frustrated MILF taught me the ropes over
a summer. Ah yes the summer of blow jobs.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 6, 2008)

Like a party favor ... damn, that still has me giggling. 

You seriously need to write that book.



Stoney McFried said:


> Well if you really must know...I had a drunken sexual encounter with a guy I had worked with a few months...My brother's best friend inquired as to what his name was as he was driving down the road...when my brother told him, he placed his head in his hands and nearly went off the road. Screaming, my brother grabbed the wheel and said..."WHAT! WHAT DID I SAY!?" His friend mumbled..."We caught that guy fucking a sheep in high school. SO later that evening, my brother strools in with a grin like a cheshire cat....he proceeds to tell me the story...and then he asks..." SO>>>>did he make you wear a wool sweater?" Alos the sasquatch was nearly seven foot tall and looked like he had Chewbacca glued to his ass...when he farted it was like a party favor....ANd there were gentlemen whose penises, if dipped in ink, would have made fine tattoo needles.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 6, 2008)

Fuuuck me! I could use a frustrated MILF right about now....



RandomJesus said:


> I was 17 and a frustrated MILF taught me the ropes over
> a summer. Ah yes the summer of blow jobs.


----------



## KidCreole (May 20, 2008)

When I was 18, my gf's best friend got married to her childhood sweetheart. all the pretty stuff must have exicted her cuz she was extra touchy feeley all nite. when i droped her back off at her house,(she was a year younger than me) i leaned in to give her a goodnite kiss. we ended up fucking in my car in front of her parents house with everybody there. the next day she had to go to her gyno bcuz she was really hurting, turns out i had bruised her cervix and the area all around it... BEST WEDDING EVER


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 20, 2008)

TAQUITOS! And a clown with NO head!


----------



## cream8 (May 20, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> When I was 18, my gf's best friend got married to her childhood sweetheart. all the pretty stuff must have exicted her cuz she was extra touchy feeley all nite. when i droped her back off at her house,(she was a year younger than me) i leaned in to give her a goodnite kiss. we ended up fucking in my car in front of her parents house with everybody there. the next day she had to go to her gyno bcuz she was really hurting, turns out i had bruised her cervix and the area all around it... BEST WEDDING EVER




shhhhhh you are legend. a sucmbag legend...i know we can sense our own


----------



## KidCreole (May 21, 2008)

yes i am a legend around these parts... im a fuckin god among insects! sry, my ego started typing for a second... clown taquitos anyone?


----------



## Tokin Tosh (May 25, 2008)

I can name a few really great times my hubby and I have had for sure! Best western in Sublimity! Sugarloaf Motel Bend! In our bed at home soooo many! Sex has always been good for us!


----------



## hazmatt420 (May 25, 2008)

i am a slut slayer. enough said.

i get checked every 3 months for hiv and other stds.

bitches are nasty around here, but good cumdumpsters. 

any ladies from the 313 reading, ive prolly hit it, and you need to get your ass in check and quit sleepin around.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 1, 2008)

hazmatt420 said:


> you need to get your ass in check and quit sleepin around.


I bet they could say the same about you


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 1, 2008)

I wear magnums, NUFF SAID


----------



## primeralives (Jun 1, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> I wear magnums, NUFF SAID


hahahaha, whatever you have to say to make yourself fell better


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 1, 2008)

*An old girlfriend of mine was an exibitionist,so one day she decides to do it outside in a big area of desert around san diego.[way too many helicopters]anyway it wasnt long before a huge transport of marines showed up and i was going at it,they said sir could ya bring her somewhere else.it was a off limits gun range...sux
PS:i didnt stop til we were finished...PEACE
*


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 1, 2008)

sara,jade, and 2 hits of some mild lsd for all three of us.......good times good times....


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 1, 2008)

All the times I did it on E, regular sex doesnt even compare


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

First time on acid I was like "Holy Shit I gotta have sex like this!" So my girlfriend and I got the room and we were going at it and like it was weird cuz I wasn't used to the visual distortions. Everything was going pretty stellar and normal, then we switched it up to doggie-style and wow. I thought I was a satyr and she was an antelope and I was ravaging her in a hidden moonglade. I was no longer our room, it had melted away, and I was there in the moonglade! It was legit to say the least.

But I must say, weed and sex are by far my favorite combo. It's just so much more significant.


----------



## Capita (Jun 18, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> when I learned that I can orgasm and not ejaculate =D


i gotta ask how


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 19, 2008)

here's mine...

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/46631-nasties-thing-ever-happened-during-7.html#post962682


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

Basically my most memorable experience was getting road head while a cop was driving behind me... And believe me, the girl giving it could teach a class in pole smoking. It was possibly the weirdest feeling I've ever had in my life. I got so nervous I almost lost all of my sexual drive but then she'd give it even harder and I'd be right back there. I was caught in a nervous sexual limbo... It kinda sucked but felt so damn good at the same time.

The reason I was so nervous was because at the time I was driving a 1990 F-150. There was absolutely NO tint and the cop could plainly see me making faces in my rear-view mirror. Trying to keep a straight face while getting blown by someone who knows what they're doing is REALLY hard...


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Jun 23, 2008)

No sex I have ever had will match one on my youngest experiences.

I had sex with my neighbor a few years ago. i was 17 she was 34. I was very sexual at that time in my life, and I wanted to do her since I was 15. She came to my house after my parents left for work and asked if I would smoke some bowls with her cause she had never done it. This was kinda shocking, I knew that she knew I smoked, but I never thought she would trust me enough to ask something like that. So we smoked some bowls and had a few drinks at her house.(my folks were home, couldnt toke there) We talked for about 40 minutes while we smoked, and the way she was looking and smiling at me, I had a feeling what she wanted, but I wasnt too sure. She asked if I wanted to stay a little and watch some TV with her. I had to, I couldnt go home in that state, I had at least 4 glasses of brandy in me by then. So she stood up, and bent over to pick up the remote, obviously wanting me to look at her butt(which was incredible). I thought for a split second, "should I smack it?" before I could think it over, I gently slapped her butt. I thought when she turned around she was going to slap me, but she gave a very cute giggle when she did. That set me on fire, I had never been so turned on before. She stood up and stared at my eyes, smiling so cute. The feeling that gave me was better than all the drugs I have ever done. I would trade all the drugs I have ever done just to experience that feeling again, even if only for a split second. She told me to follow her to her bedroom, and as soon as we got in there, she looked me in the eyes and took her pants(very tight, sexy sleep pants) and top off, leaving only a bra and panties for me to remove, which I did, slowly and passionately. I took my clothes off and laid on her bed, she slowly got on top of me and kissed me, it slowly progressed into hot romantic sex, in some of the best positions I have ever done. We had sex for nearly 3 and a half hours. When we were done, I smoked a few cigarettes and she told me that it was the best sex she had ever had. She promised no one would ever find out about it, and that it would be out secret forever.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2008)

Dear penthouse.....


xxxtyrantxxx said:


> No sex I have ever had will match one on my youngest experiences.
> 
> I had sex with my neighbor a few years ago. i was 17 she was 34. I was very sexual at that time in my life, and I wanted to do her since I was 15. She came to my house after my parents left for work and asked if I would smoke some bowls with her cause she had never done it. This was kinda shocking, I knew that she knew I smoked, but I never thought she would trust me enough to ask something like that. So we smoked some bowls and had a few drinks at her house.(my folks were home, couldnt toke there) We talked for about 40 minutes while we smoked, and the way she was looking and smiling at me, I had a feeling what she wanted, but I wasnt too sure. She asked if I wanted to stay a little and watch some TV with her. I had to, I couldnt go home in that state, I had at least 4 glasses of brandy in me by then. So she stood up, and bent over to pick up the remote, obviously wanting me to look at her butt(which was incredible). I thought for a split second, "should I smack it?" before I could think it over, I gently slapped her butt. I thought when she turned around she was going to slap me, but she gave a very cute giggle when she did. That set me on fire, I had never been so turned on before. She stood up and stared at my eyes, smiling so cute. The feeling that gave me was better than all the drugs I have ever done. I would trade all the drugs I have ever done just to experience that feeling again, even if only for a split second. She told me to follow her to her bedroom, and as soon as we got in there, she looked me in the eyes and took her pants(very tight, sexy sleep pants) and top off, leaving only a bra and panties for me to remove, which I did, slowly and passionately. I took my clothes off and laid on her bed, she slowly got on top of me and kissed me, it slowly progressed into hot romantic sex, in some of the best positions I have ever done. We had sex for nearly 3 and a half hours. When we were done, I smoked a few cigarettes and she told me that it was the best sex she had ever had. She promised no one would ever find out about it, and that it would be out secret forever.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Jun 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dear penthouse.....


LOL!! man thats great


----------



## Lacy (Jul 3, 2008)

*and this is me always wanting to talk about sex and being raped *


----------



## PoseidonsNet (Jul 6, 2008)

male menopause

finally i didn't have to think about sex anymore unless i chose to


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 6, 2008)

you went through male menopause?


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*OMG! *


rev3la7ion said:


> Basically my most memorable experience was getting road head while a cop was driving behind me... And believe me, the girl giving it could teach a class in pole smoking. It was possibly the weirdest feeling I've ever had in my life. I got so nervous I almost lost all of my sexual drive but then she'd give it even harder and I'd be right back there. I was caught in a nervous sexual limbo... It kinda sucked but felt so damn good at the same time.
> 
> The reason I was so nervous was because at the time I was driving a 1990 F-150. There was absolutely NO tint and the cop could plainly see me making faces in my rear-view mirror. Trying to keep a straight face while getting blown by someone who knows what they're doing is REALLY hard...


*LMAO ! Thats funny. *



xxxtyrantxxx said:


> No sex I have ever had will match one on my youngest experiences.
> 
> I had sex with my neighbor a few years ago. i was 17 she was 34. I was very sexual at that time in my life, and I wanted to do her since I was 15. She came to my house after my parents left for work and asked if I would smoke some bowls with her cause she had never done it. This was kinda shocking, I knew that she knew I smoked, but I never thought she would trust me enough to ask something like that. So we smoked some bowls and had a few drinks at her house.(my folks were home, couldnt toke there) We talked for about 40 minutes while we smoked, and the way she was looking and smiling at me, I had a feeling what she wanted, but I wasnt too sure. She asked if I wanted to stay a little and watch some TV with her. I had to, I couldnt go home in that state, I had at least 4 glasses of brandy in me by then. So she stood up, and bent over to pick up the remote, obviously wanting me to look at her butt(which was incredible). I thought for a split second, "should I smack it?" before I could think it over, I gently slapped her butt. I thought when she turned around she was going to slap me, but she gave a very cute giggle when she did. That set me on fire, I had never been so turned on before. She stood up and stared at my eyes, smiling so cute. The feeling that gave me was better than all the drugs I have ever done. I would trade all the drugs I have ever done just to experience that feeling again, even if only for a split second. She told me to follow her to her bedroom, and as soon as we got in there, she looked me in the eyes and took her pants(very tight, sexy sleep pants) and top off, leaving only a bra and panties for me to remove, which I did, slowly and passionately. I took my clothes off and laid on her bed, she slowly got on top of me and kissed me, it slowly progressed into hot romantic sex, in some of the best positions I have ever done. We had sex for nearly 3 and a half hours. When we were done, I smoked a few cigarettes and she told me that it was the best sex she had ever had. She promised no one would ever find out about it, and that it would be out secret forever.


*Oh my gawd. That was so romantically written. *



Lacy said:


> *and this is me always wanting to talk about sex and being raped *


*Sorry this was just a comment I made before I closed this thread. *



PoseidonsNet said:


> male menopause
> 
> finally i didn't have to think about sex anymore unless i chose to


 *Is there such a thing as male menopause?*
*I dunno how it compares to women's menopause .*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 6, 2008)

The unstoppable power of the male menopause | World news | The Observer Does Male Menopause Exist??? - [Forums] I think it's just a fancy term for limp dick.


*Is there such a thing as male menopause?*
*I dunno how it compares to women's menopause .*[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Jul 6, 2008)

*LMAO!!*
*Well why didn't they say so*


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 8, 2008)

She used a strapon on me and it was fan-friggin' tastic. Yes I was higher than a kite.!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 8, 2008)

You know, it takes a REAL man to admit that. + rep.


FlandersFlash said:


> She used a strapon on me and it was fan-friggin' tastic. Yes I was higher than a kite.!!


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 8, 2008)

I openly admit to enjoying it among some adult friends. A guys back door is a tangle of a gazillion nerve endings as well as we male "clit", the prostrate. We use a toy known as the "feeldoe" try it you will love it from both sides.
FWIW I have NO desire to have a guy do it to me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not into the anal thing, but you got balls to admit you are...lotta guys are squeamish about that.


FlandersFlash said:


> I openly admit to enjoying it among some adult friends. A guys back door is a tangle of a gazillion nerve endings as well as we male "clit", the prostrate. We use a toy known as the "feeldoe" try it you will love it from both sides.
> FWIW I have NO desire to have a guy do it to me.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2008)

*OMG! gotta agree wif stoney on this one.*
*most guys would NEVER admit to this let alone have their girlfriend or wife do it to them like that......*
*most men don't wanna give that kind of power away.*


----------



## budsandtits (Jul 8, 2008)

when i was in switzerland in tha alps i did the dirty in cab chair going up the mountains


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Jul 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh my gawd. That was so romantically written. *


lol thanks, it took about 2 hours to remember and write it all


----------



## toasty42088 (Jul 9, 2008)

the best sexual expirience was when i was with a younger guy and i got to be in control and show him how things were done. he was very satisfied. 
and another time was when i was with an ex and we masturbated in front of eachother. it was hot. and then when we both finshed we did it. it was amazing.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 9, 2008)

*that sounds HOT!*


budsandtits said:


> when i was in switzerland in tha alps i did the dirty in cab chair going up the mountains





xxxtyrantxxx said:


> lol thanks, it took about 2 hours to remember and write it all


*I agree with stoney. you should send it in to a magazine....maybe playgirl*



toasty42088 said:


> the best sexual expirience was when i was with a younger guy and i got to be in control and show him how things were done. he was very satisfied.
> and another time was when i was with an ex and we masturbated in front of eachother. it was hot. and then when we both finshed we did it. it was amazing.


*I take it you are female then  Or even if you're not ...thats ok wif me. *

*A happy memory is a happy memory. *


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the hottest experiences I ever had was when I had sex with my girlfiend's babysitter. She was a little too young, but she looked like the the girl that was in Eurotrip, the one that played Buffy's sister. My, she was a natural, and a quck learner. The thing I regret about it was that there were no digital cameras back then.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 16, 2008)

*So one of the hottest experiences was when you were cheating on your girlfriend with her babysitter?*

*charming. ....lol*
*Good to know you were young*


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't say it was one of my proudest moments.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So one of the hottest experiences was when you were cheating on your girlfriend with her babysitter?*
> 
> *charming. ....lol*
> *Good to know you were young*


uhh i say who cares shit happens both ways 

and as for my memorable experience was when i was 14 i had juss popped my girlfriends cherry so she was all over me letting me fuk whenever and where evr i wanted to so one night i went over to her house like a 2am grabbed a ladder that her dad had been usin and climber to her roof where her window was and there she was waiting on he rroof with a blanket and 2 pillows we layed down and talked for a bit than we started fukkin we were goin at it goin at it and she was moaning pretty loud sayin i love u i love u i love u and wat she didnt tell me was that her and her sister stayed in the same room than all of a sudden *Que estas aciendo!!!* it was her fukkin dad!!!!! he started climbing out the window so i got up pulled my pants up and jumped off the fukkin roof i could hear his ass cursin on my way down and i was laughin inside than i ran my fukkin ass off i swear to god i had never ran that fast in my life and while i was runnin i jacked off and busted my nut since i didnt get to while fukkin lol( lol made that part up but i really did never cum pissed me off) and when i was runnin down the street i seen them behind me so i had to skip threw yards n shit lucky i only stayed 6 blocks away so i could make it bak to my house pretty fast n dat is my most memoriable/craziest/sexual expeirence


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty funny...you got lucky...an enraged daddy is a dangerous thing....


n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> uhh i say who cares shit happens both ways
> 
> and as for my memorable experience was when i was 14 i had juss popped my girlfriends cherry so she was all over me letting me fuk whenever and where evr i wanted to so one night i went over to her house like a 2am grabbed a ladder that her dad had been usin and climber to her roof where her window was and there she was waiting on he rroof with a blanket and 2 pillows we layed down and talked for a bit than we started fukkin we were goin at it goin at it and she was moaning pretty loud sayin i love u i love u i love u and wat she didnt tell me was that her and her sister stayed in the same room than all of a sudden *Que estas aciendo!!!* it was her fukkin dad!!!!! he started climbing out the window so i got up pulled my pants up and jumped off the fukkin roof i could hear his ass cursin on my way down and i was laughin inside than i ran my fukkin ass off i swear to god i had never ran that fast in my life and while i was runnin i jacked off and busted my nut since i didnt get to while fukkin lol( lol made that part up but i really did never cum pissed me off) and when i was runnin down the street i seen them behind me so i had to skip threw yards n shit lucky i only stayed 6 blocks away so i could make it bak to my house pretty fast n dat is my most memoriable/craziest/sexual expeirence


----------



## newb985 (Jul 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> Every moment I have is memorable, really. I feel each one girl was a conquest in and of itself. I feel all the women that have loved me were sweet cherries, and I sampled them. Love is but a dunghill, lacy, and I am simply the cock that crawls upon it to crow.


 
yea I have to agree with this post. I am in a long term relationship right now and I have found that looking back I don't have too many regrets because I was just doing sampling before I was gonna check out yanno kiss-ass


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 19, 2008)

This 1 time I was making love to this woman and she farted....it was so amazing


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

*yeah I know....thats why I added the *
*I'm pretty sure most people's memoarble sexual experiences aren't the ones that are proper, prim and perfect......*


txhomegrown said:


> I didn't say it was one of my proudest moments.





Zekedogg said:


> This 1 time I was making love to this woman and she farted....it was so amazing


*I think zeke DAWGGGGGG suffers from small dick syndrome. *


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 20, 2008)

being a virgin sucks  i have nothing to add...i just felt like whining. lol


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Awww Sarah hon.....*

*I could pop your cherry for ya*


*lol...sorry...I'm bad and couldn't resist gurl *


sarah22 said:


> being a virgin sucks  i have nothing to add...i just felt like whining. lol


----------



## mjetta (Jul 20, 2008)

hot sweaty sliding around sex is the best


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 20, 2008)

sex on acid was cool, very animalistic and expressive


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 20, 2008)

lol im sure i popped my own cherry ages ago...haha. i found this shirt once that i thought was priceless "i may not have the cherry...but i still have the box it came in"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 20, 2008)

There's also one that says....I've still got my cherry, but now its pushed back so far I could use it for a tail light.


sarah22 said:


> lol im sure i popped my own cherry ages ago...haha. i found this shirt once that i thought was priceless "i may not have the cherry...but i still have the box it came in"


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 20, 2008)

hahaha thats funny, i like that one too


----------



## Lacy (Jul 20, 2008)

*LMAO! i love it*


sarah22 said:


> lol im sure i popped my own cherry ages ago...haha. i found this shirt once that i thought was priceless "i may not have the cherry...but i still have the box it came in"





brendon420 said:


> sex on acid was cool, very animalistic and expressive


*oh yeah. i remember that too*



Stoney McFried said:


> There's also one that says....I've still got my cherry, but now its pushed back so far I could use it for a tail light.


 *well i can't say I have that problem. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Gawd, I'm glad to be rid of the damn thing. It hurt like hell popping it.


Lacy said:


> *LMAO! i love it*
> 
> *oh yeah. i remember that too*
> 
> ...


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i had the best sex of my entire life last night.


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

my most memorable sexual experience was having sex on lsd. it started with a backrub that felt like pure ecstacy and ended in that. but it was interesting because the guy had two faces the entire time so it was kind of strange haha.


----------



## mikebreezy (May 25, 2009)

my most memorable experience was getting it on at the top balcony at church during a service, plus also in the back of a van while her mom was driving us to a race....now that i think about it, me and this girl did it in a lot of public places...holy shit, i never realized it till right now! i need to give her a call


----------



## avgdude7 (May 26, 2009)

My most memorable was the first time me and my wife were swinging, the other cpl was way older than us but really hot, it was like sensory overload, getting this chick to squirt while her BF was pounding my wife----classic, it still makes me smile, and I became a huge cult fan (the band ) cause we listened to it on the way to their house, smoking this really crappy MJ, that was also the first time my wife was with another girl,(further than kissing anyways)....


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

the best sex ive ever had

this girl and i got really drunk and stoned and had sex over and over for 5+ hours

doesn't sound significant, but it was pure ecstasy 

and not a single word, we just worked around each other in a heat of kissing and tasting


until i was numb


----------



## gobbler3447 (Nov 10, 2009)

After all these years I have come to realize that: Sex and Drugs(mostly weed) are to me one in the same. I can say with no reservations that the worst I have ever had(sex and drugs)was wonderful. "cull none"


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 11, 2009)

Sex is like pizza...even when its bad, its still pretty good.


----------



## CBC Riz (Nov 11, 2009)

What a funny topic lol. OK, may as well add my two pennies worth. 

Mine was many moons ago, me and this chick went to a late night snooker hall one night and ended up shagging on the table (the place was empty) When we finished and went to reception to pay for the table, and we noticed they had CCTV. A camera was fixed right on our table. Let me tell you I couldnt get out of that place quick enough.

I wouldnt mind, but the girl I was with wanted me to go back and ask for copy lol.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 13, 2009)

Most memorable?

uuughuugh ahh ahhhhhhh......

Just now

thank you


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 16, 2009)

soulflyx2k said:


> when I learned that I can orgasm and not ejaculate =D




how the hell does that work?????? 
my most memorable was when i dated 2 girls at the same time. i met them and they were allready dating, and for a year it was the best thing that ever happened to me. then one of em fell in love and jelousy and all that ruined our good time.
how ya gonna tell me you love me and ruin everyones good time.....id kill to go back to those days.


----------

